# Critiques wanted.  Have worked very hard on this...



## Brent (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi,

I've recently launched a stock photo site featuring my brothers work.

It has taken me eons to get up the photo site and I am truly struggling with driving traffic.  Have done most of the SEO stuff and am wondering if I may be doing something else wrong.  

- Poor design?
- Low quality web images?
- Bad usability?
- Insufficient content (I keep adding but figures as still low)?
- etc?  

If you have any ideas please let me know.

I've also recently launched a stock photos blog in an effort to get some traffic.

thanks,
brent


----------



## JonnyB (Jun 24, 2008)

Have you tried using the Google webmaster tools http://www.google.com/webmasters/tools. Will give you a good idea of what Google see's and allows you to get your site verified and sibmit sitemaps etc.

Also Google analytics will give you a good indication of who's looking at your site, where their from, what pages their looking at and for how long etc..


----------



## tirediron (Jun 24, 2008)

Can't see it; IE indicated that the website was trying to execute an ActiveX application so I binned it.


----------



## Brent (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi tirediron,

Checked out your site.  Looks interesting.  I find navigation a bit tricky.  I tend to like text instead of images for nav.

You mentioned that my website was trying to execute an ActiveX application?  I don't have ActiveX on my site (at least not to my knowledge).  I've visited the site in IE6 and IE7 as well as Firefox adn no issues.  What version of IE were you using?  Did the ActiveX application notice indicate anything else?  

thanks,
brent


----------



## Brent (Jun 24, 2008)

Hi JonnyB,

Yeah I've got this thing hooked up to webmaster tools and analytics.  It does help - I get good visibility into what is happening.  But I think I need to look a little further for traffic...


----------

